# NetBeans Projekt erstellen nicht möglich



## javalanche (28. Dez 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich bei NetBeans auf New Project klicke, dann Java with Ant und Java Application, next und dann finish dann passiert einfach nichts mehr. Nach dem Klick auf Finish passiert einfach nichts mehr. Das Fenster schließt sich nicht und die Buttons sind nicht mehr aktiv. Ich verwende übrigens NetBeans 11.0
Ich habe auch schon im Internet recherchiert und ein paar Tipps gefunden, aber folgende haben bei mir nicht funktioniert:

Angeblich gibt es Probleme bei NetBeans und JDK9  --> Ich verwende aber JDK13
Tools/Options/Appearance/Look and Feel/ Wenn hier Windows eingestellt ist, kann es zu Problemen kommen. --> Habe es auf Nimbus umgestellt aber hat nichts gebracht
Hier noch ein Screenshot vom oben genannten Problem.



Es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, da ich den Fehler einfach nicht finde 

Danke!


----------



## javalanche (29. Dez 2019)

Hat sich erledigt. Ich habe jetzt Version 11.2 installiert und da funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Trotzdem danke!


----------

